# LDV Convoy engine differences



## 107572

I'm soon to be starting my first camper conversion. After quite a bit of research I've decided upon using the LDV convoy van as a base, largely due to it's width (wide enough for me to sleep across it) and it's price (cheap enough that I can afford one). 

One thing I can't make my mind up about (and am struggling to find much information on) is which engine to go for; the older, pre-2002, 2.5T Ford lump or the later 2.4 Ford Duratorq. I'm not sure what advantages the later Duratorq engine will bring. Can anyone tell me what improvements came with this engine, and whether it's worth waiting to find - and potentially paying a little more for - a later Duratorq van?


----------



## MrRob

Personally having driven both engines Id go for the later 2.4 Ford Duratorq ... smoother, quieter, more powerful and more economic servicing and mpg and EURO3 (London LEZ)... but in an LDV some of these advantages are lost .... 

Id have a older Transit for the same money  :wink:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

MrRob said:


> Personally having driven both engines Id go for the later 2.4 Ford Duratorq ... smoother, quieter, more powerful and more economic servicing and mpg and EURO3 (London LEZ)... but in an LDV some of these advantages are lost ....
> 
> Id have a older Transit for the same money  :wink:


MrRob get ye to your natural playground

http://fordtransit.org/ :lol: :lol: :lol:

Andy


----------



## MrRob

Steamdrivenandy said:


> MrRob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally having driven both engines Id go for the later 2.4 Ford Duratorq ... smoother, quieter, more powerful and more economic servicing and mpg and EURO3 (London LEZ)... but in an LDV some of these advantages are lost ....
> 
> Id have a older Transit for the same money  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> MrRob get ye to your natural playground
> 
> http://fordtransit.org/ :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...

Na .... I just love old trannies 

We get the new van tomorrow so I can get back to tinkering with it .... gonna intall a in dash DVD screen/3 Reverse Cam/iPod controlling system thing ... Think that will keep me busy for a day or two 

Garage is getting sorted too LOL


----------



## 107384

Definately the Duratorq engine if you can find a good one, a far smoother, more refined and economical engine.

Not to mention that pre-02 LDV Convoys in tidy condition are starting to get rare :wink: 

(Mind you any Convoy with a Ford engine has got to be a better bet than the old Peugeot engines found in the LDV 400 and older Convoys!)

It's a much maligned van, but I think the Convoy is a good van, whilst not a patch on the Iveco and Sprinter, it's cheap, reasonably reliable and does what it says on the tin. The wide loading area is useful as well. :wink:


----------



## 107572

Thanks very much, that's pretty much what I had assumed the situation would be. But I don't like making these decisions based on assumption!

Now I've just got to keep my eyes and hope to find a nice post-2002 van in my price range.


----------



## fridgeman

iveco every time for me, there are quite alot of van auctions going off,some you can get the stock list downloaded before you go to see if the vans there you want,or call the sales bloke at the LDV dealer and see if any p/x deals come in. good luck.


----------



## maddie

Hi, I have had all the above vans and yes the new tranny is nicer but also a lot narrower unless you can afford the new gen tranny.I always used the ldv for work as they where a lot bigger than trannys and half price.They never rotted under-floor (trannys did,badly)never let me down,the only problem was when they fitted the tranny engine(97) they jumped up close to tranny prices! I personally like the ldv more than transits (but prob in minority)but then again I have had 2 Iveco m/h s and love them.From a get money back point of view Iveco or tranny win,ldv wins on width,but then again pugs cit and fiat comes into the equation!Witchever van you convert it will cost the same amount to buy all the bits and do, so choose what you like the best.Width is a major plus point,that is why I choose to convert a ambulance but also spent about £7500 on all new bits to put into it (not cheap to do right) If you need any more info just ask (done 4 everything in and renew refurbs and 1 complete conversion)
terry


----------

